# Biesse Rover 24 Error



## santo (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi
I have a Biesse Rover 24 with PLC 9001 Error-Thermal error???? Machine won't start up.
Could any one help me on this issue? This is th first time we have encountered this problem.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Pedro and welcome to the forum.

I would encourage you to make a post about this in our CNC section in oreder to get a better response.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2011)

*Thermal overload*

Hi Santo,
We are using a Rover A3 and i have had the same error in the past. if you turn the machine off open the back door of the cabinet containing the computer you will find a series of electrical breakers have a look one of them has tripped. If you reset it to the on position and reboot your computer the error will have disapeared.

Hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2011)

Santo,
just a thought if the error continues you may need to adjust the breaker to allow more amps through it before it trips. the amp setting is on the breaker.


----------



## Tim01 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Similar problem*

Hi guys, I have the same problem on a biesse rover 20. I have checked out the breakers and they are all fine. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Frank13 (Feb 17, 2017)

i receive the same error message and all the breaker seem okay ... does someone have found an other issue ?


----------

